

Elasticsearch and ruby on rails: a primer - spaghetticode
http://dev.mikamai.com/post/85901585484/elasticsearch-on-rails-a-primer
quick intro on using elasticsearch with ruby on rails
======
kitwalker12
I'm still waiting for the Tire::Model::Persistence equivalent in the
elasticsearch gem.

~~~
karmi
Have a look here: [https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch-
rails/tree/ma...](https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch-
rails/tree/master/elasticsearch-persistence) \-- it offers a "repository"
based approach to persistence. An "ActiveRecord-like" pattern is being
actively working on in the `persistence-model` branch
([https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch-
rails/pull/91](https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch-rails/pull/91))

~~~
kitwalker12
this looks great. Will work on incorporating this in our project

